# 2nd Place in the 2016 Indie Gathering Film Scoring Competition



## valyogennoff (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm extremely excited that I have won the second place in the 21st Indie Gathering Film Scoring Competition. I've just received the email from them and even though I'm not sure if I can go to the opposite corner of the world for the festival and the ceremony, I'm thrilled to share my joy and excitement with you. Because almost all of the people I've learned from are here on this forum and I owe you my sincere THANK YOU!

Valyo


----------



## resound (Jul 1, 2016)

Congrats! I got 7th place. I might post mine later. I enjoyed your score!


----------



## valyogennoff (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks, bro! Yeah, please, do post it! I would love to see more scores shared.  http://www.theindiegathering.com/2016winners.php
http://www.theindiegathering.com/2016winners.php - a list of all the winners. I would really love to see some other entries. Anyone?


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 2, 2016)

Whoh congratz! Maybe the winner is here also?!  
Love to see all contributions too!


----------



## valyogennoff (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone attending the Indie Gathering festival next week?


----------



## mac (Aug 4, 2016)

Congrats @valyogennoff, you seem really chuffed, and you should be!


----------



## novaburst (Aug 4, 2016)

nice work great stuff,


----------



## JohnG (Aug 4, 2016)

congratulations guys! Now you are "award-winning composers" if you weren't already!


----------



## resound (Aug 8, 2016)

I've got lots of participation trophies


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 10, 2016)

Congrats, well deserved! I just won 3rd place at the CAIFF competition, it's a great feeling isn't it?


----------



## resound (Aug 10, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Congrats, well deserved! I just won 3rd place at the CAIFF competition, it's a great feeling isn't it?


Congrats! You must be Nicolaj? I (very surprisingly) won first place at the CAIFF competition. I'm thinking about going to the screening.


----------



## thesteelydane (Aug 11, 2016)

resound said:


> Congrats! You must be Nicolaj? I (very surprisingly) won first place at the CAIFF competition. I'm thinking about going to the screening.



Congrats to you too! And yes, I am Nicolaj. I'm thrilled and super surprised about my 3rd place because I disliked what I had written so much that I almost didn't submit it. Now I'm hoping it can help me get my first pro gig, however small, and get the ball rolling, so I am coming as well, even though it means traveling all the way from Hanoi. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## resound (Aug 14, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Congrats to you too! And yes, I am Nicolaj. I'm thrilled and super surprised about my 3rd place because I disliked what I had written so much that I almost didn't submit it. Now I'm hoping it can help me get my first pro gig, however small, and get the ball rolling, so I am coming as well, even though it means traveling all the way from Hanoi. Looking forward to meeting you!


That's a long trip! Looking forward to meeting you as well!


----------



## Bradley Swaff (Aug 16, 2016)

valyogennoff said:


> I'm extremely excited that I have won the second place in the 21st Indie Gathering Film Scoring Competition. I've just received the email from them and even though I'm not sure if I can go to the opposite corner of the world for the festival and the ceremony, I'm thrilled to share my joy and excitement with you. Because almost all of the people I've learned from are here on this forum and I owe you my sincere THANK YOU!
> 
> Valyo



Hi!

How do you keep up with all the contests going on out there? Do you have a list of contests & times or dates to submit materials?


----------



## valyogennoff (Aug 25, 2016)

Bradley Swaff said:


> Hi!
> 
> How do you keep up with all the contests going on out there? Do you have a list of contests & times or dates to submit materials?


Hi, Bradley!
Please, excuse me for being so late with my answer. I was away for a while and now I see your post.
I actually googled all the contests that I participated this year. And yes, I tried to pick contests that do not overlap in terms of deadlines because I have a different day job and my time composing is a bit limited.
Since recently, though, I subscribed to a news site called Composer's Site (http://www.composerssite.com) where they puplish lots of different opportunities and contests for composers of different types.
Basically, this is it. 
Does it work for you?

Regards,
Valyo


----------



## valyogennoff (Aug 25, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Congrats, well deserved! I just won 3rd place at the CAIFF competition, it's a great feeling isn't it?


This is awesome!!! Great news! *Congratulations! *I couldn't make it there, unfortunately. 
*Can we see it somewhere? *
Mine is here: http://valyogenoff.eu/index.php/music/scoring-competitions


----------



## valyogennoff (Aug 25, 2016)

resound said:


> Congrats! You must be Nicolaj? I (very surprisingly) won first place at the CAIFF competition. I'm thinking about going to the screening.


Congratulations, @resound !!! This is fantastic! Please, share it, if possible! I went to the Indie Gathering, although it was at the other end of the world. It was fascinating! I am definitely looking forward to my next festival.  I'll be very excited to hear your art!
Cheers!
Valyo


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 1, 2016)

valyogennoff said:


> *Can we see it somewhere? *



Yes, here it is: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qsazn2je4qpzu9l/NNielsenCAIFF.mov?dl=0

I liked your jazzy approach very much, I wish I could write like that!

To anyone reading this, I've decided to run an Indiegogo campaign to help fund my trip to CAIFF since money is very tight after 3 years of trying to live as a musician in Vietnam. If you contribute 50 USD or more, I will record a viola solo for you! Don't pay attention to the length limits I have listed under the perks, for VI Control members, I'll do my best to accommodate your request (within reason of course). 4 Days to go, and at 32 %. If I can just get to 60 % all my AirBnB and transportation costs will be covered.



Sorry for spamming your thread with this, hope you understand!


----------



## valyogennoff (Sep 1, 2016)

thesteelydane said:


> Yes, here it is


Thanks a lot! I'm downloading it at the moment and I'll see it.


thesteelydane said:


> Sorry for spamming your thread with this, hope you understand!


I totally understand, man! I am from Bulgaria and going to The Indie Gathering in the US cost me a fortune having in mind I get about 500 Euros a month. I had hard times gathering the money but going there was absolutely worthy. I personally met a lot of directors and film makers and right after the festival I started working on two projects, one of them an Emmy Award candidate. I had a word with others about future projects and we keep in touch. My life changed and I hope you manage to go there no matter what. It is worth the time and money! Friendships and personal connections with people from the industry are the best thing in these events, not only the prizes.


----------

